# Depression that often accompanies Anxiety



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

This one is particular important from the standpoint of treating with the appropriate medications: http://www.healingfromdepression.com/help3.htm More information regarding depression as it so often occurs with anxiety: http://www.healingfromdepression.com/help1.htm


----------

